# Debating on what to get



## Guest (Feb 13, 2003)

I've been debating for awhile on which to get to add to my current shoal of 8 reds and 1 piraya. They all get along great and i really want to keep it that way. I love how ternetzi's look, and also ive heard they shoal great, but then again if by adding a caribe the total shoal will be more aggressive thats also a plus. Hell maybe ill just get both...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

how big of tank do you have?maybe you can add two.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2003)

nah id be pushing it i only got a 125. (planning on getting rid of some of the reds overtime) once they get larger in size. Also i enjoy an overstocked tank, used to have 8 of the reds in a 55, and they were fine.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

personally i like ternitzi you add a different color to the the tank,caribes look like reds too much


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2003)

Ya i agree something about em when they get larger and they are almost all grey they look badass.


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

I'd get a ternetzi because they will shoal better with the reds..


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

hey whatever you decide to do let us know how it goes ... and then of course get some pics too


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

WHy get a ternetzi, its basically a better colored red, why not get a caribe which are known to be more aggressive. You will be at least guaranteed something on aggressiveness


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I love caribes, maybe I'm biased but they are great fish. Or you can get rid of a few reds and get both a ternetzi and caribe. The would be nice.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I'd get the ternetzi, but really both would be better.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I would get the caribe, cause a ternetzi is really just another red. I would like to have a variety (species) of fish in my tank over a variety of color.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I dont think Ternetzi act very much like reds, I think they act more like Cariba do without the territorial problem. You can get 3 Cariba for what you can get one Ternetzi though


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

get both. TERNETZI ARE NOT THE SAME AS REDS. i have never seen a 15"+ red. however i have seen a ternetzi that big. he was very thick and looked like a bulldog. i dont care what everyone says ternetzis are different than reds. 
wes


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

I agree.. I dont think you'll get a ternetzi that will cause havok in your tank by killing your other fish but I do think a cariba could do that.


----------



## Neoplasia_old (Jan 29, 2003)

PIRANHA KING said:


> get both. TERNETZI ARE NOT THE SAME AS REDS. i have never seen a 15"+ red. however i have seen a ternetzi that big. he was very thick and looked like a bulldog. i dont care what everyone says ternetzis are different than reds.
> wes


Different how? Curious about this 15" tern, I hear talk about these monsters but nobody bothers to show us them. ???

Tough call on the fish though, both look and act fantastic in the tank. Yellow might be a nice color change though the humeral spot is equally nice.


----------



## RHOMULOUS (Jan 19, 2003)

I would defintely go with the ternetzi. It would add more color to your tank. Not to mention it probably get along better with your reds than the caribe.


----------



## piranha13 (Jan 24, 2003)

I think you should get a Ternetzi. They will shoal well with the Red's and won't stir up problems in the tank.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Go with the yellow natt's. They school nice with red-bellies.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2003)

get a ternetzi.....


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Ternetzi TERNETZI TERNETZI!!!!! :rockin:


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

Neoplasia said:


> PIRANHA KING said:
> 
> 
> > get both. TERNETZI ARE NOT THE SAME AS REDS. i have never seen a 15"+ red. however i have seen a ternetzi that big. he was very thick and looked like a bulldog. i dont care what everyone says ternetzis are different than reds.
> ...


go over jason bolins in ohio if you want to see it. i've seen the fish many times. i almost bought him however jason got him instead. 
wes


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

With my cariba he shoeled very well with reds, But after getting a few more, they are awsome, but very mean with eachother. I have 4 now and the level of aggression is too much for the red.
If ya get one make sure he is smaller than your piraya, you don't want them fighting,those two could have some head banging, with mine the piraya is all over the tank (They think the whole tank is theirs) and the cariba's have there own little area that will defend it dillagently. And the cariba's grow and grow and grow, mine grow like 1to 1.5 inches a month, they are 4-6 inches and catching up to my piraya's


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I dont know about everyone elses experiences but my pygo shoal all act about the same. They are all over the tank, the only ones that seem to have a territory is the yellow natt and a little red. I dont see the territorial disputes with my cariba like so many others have. I think cariba are some of the prettiest pygos, very different looking than my reds. 
I think either would be a great addition.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2003)

Ok thanks everyone for the reply's, i taked to my friends and hes probably gonna be giving some of my reds a good home. I'm most likely gonna be ordering 3 caribe and a ternetzi whenever fishpost or george gets the caribe in.


----------

